# Transformatori >  Akumulators ūdens sūknītim

## gintsp

Sveiki!

Man ir malkas katls un sistēmā 2 caurteces sūknīši viens 44W un 0.19A, otrs 84W, ampērus neatradu. Tiklīdz kā beidzās strāva, tā pastāv liels risks, ka katls uzvārīsies, kas ir ļoooti nelabi. Radās doma, ka vajag parastu mašīnas akumulatoru un sūknīšus pieslēgt pie iekārtas, kas ja ir strāva tīklā, tad lādē aķi, citādi ņem no tā strāvu. Tad nu jautājums - kā sauc tādu ierīci un kur tādu meklēt par saprātīgu cenu? Otra lieta, cik niknu aķi man vajag, lai vismaz pāris stundas abi sūknīši grieztos?

Paldies jau iepriekš!
Gints

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tad spriegumi nav svarīgi? Vai tie vispār ir DC sūknīši? Nomēri! Gan spriegumu, gan strāvas. Varbūt kāds UPS tev der. Ja pārtraukumi gari iespējami, tiešām auto baterija būs vajadzīga ar (varbūt) invertoru.

----------


## gintsp

Ooops sorry, aizmirsu, sūknīši darbojas no 220 V maiņstrāvas tīkla. Nekādu transformatoru šiem nav, pa taisno pie tīkla. Nu kā jau teicu man vajadzētu, lai vismaz pāris stundas darbojas, tas ir tāds laiks, pa kuru katls var mierīgi pats izkurināties līdz galam pat, ja neviens nav mājās, un maznozīmīgu avāriju Latvenergo arī pa to laiku var novērst, kā liecina pieredze  ::

----------


## marizo

Tēma1
Tēma2

----------


## tvdx

*) ja sūkņi līzdīgi: http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h...t:429,r:13,s:0
, tad nevajadzētu būt tik baisi, ir sistēmas, kurās vispār sūkņu nav, un viss ir bumbaas
*) ja sūkņi citādi, taduzliec bypass sistēmu(dabīgā konvekcija nostrādās)- ja gribi elektrību tērēt, tad vari uzlikt vārstus, lai kamēr elektrība ir,  stāv tā bypass truba ciet


Bet ļooti nopietni: normālā sistēmā tādas briesmu lietas NEDRĪKST notikt, tamdēļ ir drošības vārsti izgudroti, un to tukšo trubiņu(ir vārsti kam tāda) AIZLIEGTS aizkrūvēt, labāk lai ūdens uz grīdas/vannītē satek, nekā kkas sprāgst augšā. Diemžēl visau daudz "profiņu" saradies, kas patiesībā elementāro fiziku nesajēdz, un tad lai ietaupītu summiņu, reizēm pat neieliek drošības vārstus. Beztam, ir jārēķina  ::  kuru katru nevar baazt, kā arī jābūt gana daudziem, lai pa izplūdes laukumu var gana daudz izplūst ( temodinamika, Q cik katls spēj ūdenim atdot => par cik ūdens var sasilt=>par cik izplesties => cik vajag varēt izplūst ārā ) un labāk ņemt ar rezervi  :: 

GAIDU ka mani atkal sāksit lamāt  :: , tik pierādat, ka kļūdos

----------


## gintsp

Nu patiesībā man ir gan _bypass_ truba, gan katlam ir vārsts, kur sliktākā gadījumā sāks plēst ārā tvaiku, bet pirms pāris dienām kā reiz izbeidzās elektrība un pie 80 grādiem katlā es nesāku gaidīt, vai man tagad uzvārīsies vai nē, bet to nomierināju ar lāpstiņu sniega  ::  Pašplūsma patiešām arī vismaz daļēji strādā, jo ārā ejošās trubas paliek karstas lielu gabalu tālāk, kur ir piestiprināti releji, kas ieslēdz sūkņus tikai tad, ja ir vērts kaut ko dzenāt. Tomēr, man negribas riskēt gadījumā, ja katls ir pilns ar malku un ar pašplūsmu vien izrādās par maz.
Es atradu šādus brīnumus, kas esot reizē inverteri un lādētāji:
http://www.semicom.lv/Auto_preces/Strav ... 0_819.html
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24331
kas laikam patiesībā izskatās viens un tas pats. Vai tas būtu tas, ko man šai gadījumā vajadzētu?

----------


## Delfins

Mans domāt ka jā, ja negrib ķīmiķot - pieslēdz un aizmirsti.
Tur taču īss apraksts, kur viss smuki uzrakstīts (risinājums tavai "problēmai")

----------


## marizo

Čuguna katlam ūdens un sniegs var nodarīt lielu postu.
Man katlam ir termoregulators, kurš ver ciet gaisa padevi, ja uzkāpj temperatūra - katls gruzd, nekas neuzvārās.

Tie varētu būt īstie invertieri, bet man tikai nav drosmes pārbaudīt, ko sūkņi saka par sprieguma formu - "modificēto" sinusu.

----------


## kaadzis

a mosh lētāk un izdevīgāk ir sameklēt 12v sūkni? trafu priekš tādas jaudas atrast galīgi nevajadzētu būt problēmai un kad pazūd 220 pielikt aķi vai arī to var kā vienkārši elektronizēt kvai ar releju!  ::  ko darbina no 220!  ::

----------


## marizo

Arī esmu par to domājis. Bet 12V līdzstrāvas ir kolektormotori, oglītes dilst diendienā darbojoties.
Turklāt tādi nopietni uz 12V redzēti tikai degvielām paredzētie, nez kā tiem ar ilgmūžību karstumā.

----------


## kaadzis

domāju, ka ar mūža ilgumu  kastumā nevajadzētu būt nekādām problēmām, jo max 100°C nedomāju ka skādētu tam motoram! par oglītēm nu jā tas gan bet varbūt ir vērts painteresēties un apsvērt šo jautājumu, jo tas būtu cenas ziņā daudz izdevīgāk un arī ja pazūd elektrība, tas būtu ar daudz mazākiem zudumiem- ilgāk darbotos! pašam nav bijusi saskarsme ar šādu jautājumu!

----------


## Tārps

Kāds ir tas esošais sūkņa motors ? Ja viņam var piekļūt ass galam, tad es ierīkotu tur sajūgu ar 12 V motoru, kurš pieslēgtos un grieztu jau esošo sūkni.
Kā ieslēgt sprieguma pazušanas gadījumā šo sajūgu ? Nu par to varētu arī padomāt. Līdz ar to, nebūtu jau tik svarīgi ar kādu tieši ātrumu tas grieztos, un kad beigtu griezties, ja aķis beidzas, bet cirkulācija katlā tik un tā notiktu.

----------


## kaadzis

vēl varu ieteikt ieteikt - liec 2 sūkņus virknē vienu 220 otru 12v! es domāju, ka cirkulācijas sūkņiem vajadzētu laist cauri ūdeni, ja viņš negriežās. un uztaisīt mehānismu, kas ieslēdz 12v sūkni kad pazūd 220 ir vairāk kā elementāri! cenas ziņā tas 12v sūknis tev izmaksās tik pat cik tas ups vai tamlīdzīga uzparikte!  ::

----------


## bbarda

Lasu un brīnos kā mēģinat divriteni no jauna izgudrot.

----------


## marizo

Tu par 12V sūkņiem vai UPS parasto sūkņu barošanai?
Īsti nevar saprast.   ::

----------


## kaadzis

tas bija domāts virknē uz ūdens trubu! vienu aiz otra. kad pazūd elektrība un beidz darboties 220v ūdens sūknis no aķa sāk darboties 12v ūdens sūknis, tā paildzināsi tā 12v sūkņa oglīšu mūžu.

----------


## tvdx

nē, virknē nē, paralēli ....
neviens kavitāti nav vēl atcēlis... ( neaizmirsti, ka gaiss ir gāze, kas šķīst ūdenī  ::  pateicoties lāpstiņām stāvošais sūknis uztaisīs gaisa burbuli, un nejau mazu, voot tad gan var baisas lietas notikties  ::  

P.S. vēlams ļoti vājus virzienvārstus lietot, tā, lai pat dabīgā konveckija spēj aizvērt( lai otrs oumpis neuztaisa ciklu ar 1. sūkni, un nepumpē ūdeni pa rinķi ( lai nī labāks  ::  )

----------


## ezis666

Iet tie sūkņi no UPS tīri normāli.Tik jāņem jaudīgi UPS, jo viņi paredzēti īslaicīgam darbam.

----------


## sharps

> Iet tie sūkņi no UPS tīri normāli.Tik jāņem jaudīgi UPS, jo viņi paredzēti īslaicīgam darbam.


 UPS pilniigi pietiktu kaadi 200VA. Pielikt tik lielaaku akumulatoru.

----------


## ezis666

nepietiek, jo trafs un gala pakāpēm radiatori domāti pāris minūtēm.Es darbināju Mustek UPS no aķa, bija papildus ventilators un normāli radiatori

----------


## sharps

> nepietiek, jo trafs un gala pakāpēm radiatori domāti pāris minūtēm.Es darbināju Mustek UPS no aķa, bija papildus ventilators un normāli radiatori


 ???
gala pakaapes nosaka tikai jaudu. akumulatora ietilpiiba dos tev ilgaaku darba laiku tai pashai slodzei. pietiek panjemt atbilstoshas jaudas UPSi un uz priekshu.

----------


## ezis666

> .. *atbilstoshas jaudas* UPSi un uz priekshu.


 Tur tā lieta ir..Tajā 800w ups trafs ir 2 smēķu paku lielumā.Attiecigi pēc 10 min viņš nav rokā turams...tinumi ir ~1,5mm resni

----------


## kaspich

nu, ir jau tagad naakoshaas paaudzes paarveidotaaji: ar augstfrekvenci uzpumpee 300V, tos iztaisno, ar igbt taisa 50hz taisnstuuri.
piem., ormix 12/220V 150W paarveidotaajs pa 20 LVL [ar kaartu]. taados zudumi daudz mazaaki. gan jau UPS arii taadi ir.

----------


## sharps

> .. *atbilstoshas jaudas* UPSi un uz priekshu.
> 
> 
>  Tur tā lieta ir..Tajā 800w ups trafs ir 2 smēķu paku lielumā.Attiecigi pēc 10 min viņš nav rokā turams...tinumi ir ~1,5mm resni


  ::  nu ja kjiinieti njem, tad ne taadi briinumi vien iekshaa buus.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tu par 12V sūkņiem vai UPS parasto sūkņu barošanai?
> Īsti nevar saprast.


 liec tos 220 V suuknjus pie UPS un upsa akjiiti aizstaaj ar masiinas akumulaatoru... taa dara daudzi, kam apkure ar piespiedu cirkulaaciju...

----------


## kaspich

> .. *atbilstoshas jaudas* UPSi un uz priekshu.
> 
> 
>  Tur tā lieta ir..Tajā 800w ups trafs ir 2 smēķu paku lielumā.Attiecigi pēc 10 min viņš nav rokā turams...tinumi ir ~1,5mm resni
> 
> 
>   nu ja kjiinieti njem, tad ne taadi briinumi vien iekshaa buus.


 pag, pag. ir dazhaadi UPS. peec darbiibas principa. ir letie, kas darbojas sekojoshi:
kad in=230, relejs saleedz in=out, un akjis tiek tikai uztureets [uzlaadeets, ja vajag], paarveidotajs =off; paarveidotss iesleedzas/relejs paarsleedz out uz paarveidotaaju, kad in pazuud;

ir krutie, kur out VISU laiku tiek gjenereets paarveidotaajaa, bet, ja in=230, tad paarveidotaajs tiek barots no in+akjis.

respektiivi, ja ir nepiecieshamiiba izspiest palielu jaudu ilgaka posmaa, tad shim noluukam derees 2.tipa parveidotaaji, jo pirmie tieshaam ir paredzeeti 10..20min [max]. lieki piebilst, ka 2.tipa paarveidotaaji maksaa ar kaartu daargaak.

----------


## JDat

tieši tā, kaspich! Otrie maksā savus 200 līdz 350 ls (un vairāk). Klinkmanā ir redzēts.

----------


## sharps

Tie kas visu laiku straadaa peec principa AC-DC-AC no efektivitaates viedoklja papildus rij kilovatus, lai vai tur 95% efektivitaate.
Driizaak pie tiem otriem vareetu pieskatiit smartUPSus, kas tiikla pazushanas laikaa taisa smuku sinusu, bet backUPSi taisa taisnstuuri un attieciigi ir arii leetaaki. Prieksh suuknja labaak jau buutu sinusoiida.

----------


## kaspich

> Tie kas visu laiku straadaa peec principa AC-DC-AC no efektivitaates viedoklja papildus rij kilovatus, lai vai tur 95% efektivitaate.
> .


 woooow. un sho saka cilveeks, kas ieguvis doktora [nu jau ir, jaadomaa] graadu ar elektroapgaades leitaam saistiitaa jomaa, magjistra darbu aizstaaveejis par saules panelju un kopeejaa elektrotiikla lietaam.
luudzu palabot, ja niansees kljuudiijos  ::

----------


## sharps

> Tie kas visu laiku straadaa peec principa AC-DC-AC no efektivitaates viedoklja papildus rij kilovatus, lai vai tur 95% efektivitaate.
> .
> 
> 
>  woooow. un sho saka cilveeks, kas ieguvis doktora [nu jau ir, jaadomaa] graadu ar elektroapgaades leitaam saistiitaa jomaa, magjistra darbu aizstaaveejis par saules panelju un kopeejaa elektrotiikla lietaam.
> luudzu palabot, ja niansees kljuudiijos


 
skatos cilveek tevi velk uz kashkjiem  :: 
un kas tur taads briesmiigs tika pateikts ko?

----------


## kaspich

nu, kaa lai to njem.. no viedoklja, ka virtualajaa videe var visu/visi raksta visu - nekas. parasta dumiiba. viena no daudzaam.
ja pienjem, ka to raksta it kaa nozares [energjeetikas, elektrozinibu] it kaa profesionaalis ar it kaa atbilstoshu zinaatnisko graadu, un veel it kaa meegjina maaciit citus - kauns vinjam, kauns tiem, kas tos gradus iedeva.


p.s. un jaa, ceru, ka paarliecinaajies, ka 230V peak veertiiba ir nevis 2Xeff, bet gan sqr2*eff  :: 
p.p.s. kasiities i praataa nenaak  ::

----------


## sharps

> p.s. un jaa, ceru, ka paarliecinaajies, ka 230V peak veertiiba ir nevis 2Xeff, bet gan sqr2*eff 
> p.p.s. kasiities i praataa nenaak


 nesapratu drusku tavu domu gaajumu, kaadeelj pin iekshaa efektiivos spriegumus? jaa un terminologjiju luudzu latviski. neviss peak veertiiba, bet amplituudas veertiiba. precizaak sqrt(2)*Uef.  :: 

PS tomeer izskataas ka ne es pirmais uz ko tev kashkjis velk  ::  neiesaku.

----------


## kaspich

> p.s. un jaa, ceru, ka paarliecinaajies, ka 230V peak veertiiba ir nevis 2Xeff, bet gan sqr2*eff 
> p.p.s. kasiities i praataa nenaak 
> 
> 
>  nesapratu drusku tavu domu gaajumu, kaadeelj pin iekshaa efektiivos spriegumus? jaa un terminologjiju luudzu latviski. neviss peak veertiiba, bet amplituudas veertiiba. precizaak sqrt(2)*Uef. 
> 
> PS tomeer izskataas ka ne es pirmais uz ko tev kashkjis velk  neiesaku.


 man prieks, ka  nu zini EFEKTIIVO veertiibu  :: 
bet, luudzu, par teemu.
pastaasti, kaads sakars kW [absoluutai meervinibai] ar lietderiibas koeficientu [relatiivu meervieniibu].

----------


## sharps

nu moins  :: 
Kuram UPSim darbiibas efektivitaate bus lielaaka?
1. Tas kursh straadaa nepaartraukti AC-DC-AC rezhiimaa;
2. Vai tam kursh straadaas laadeeshanas rezhiimaa AC-DC un baroshanas pazushanas laikaa kaa DC-AC.
pienjemsim ka AC-DC efektivitaate ir 90% un DC-AC arii tie pashi 90%. AC-DC-AC gadiijumaa efektivitaate buus 81%. Tad kursh vairaak kilovatstundas kurinaas? Tev kaa inzhenierim (ja taads esi) vajadzeeja iebraukt idejaa no pusvaarda.

----------


## kaspich

> nu moins 
> Kuram UPSim darbiibas efektivitaate bus lielaaka?
> 1. Tas kursh straadaa nepaartraukti AC-DC-AC rezhiimaa;
> 2. Vai tam kursh straadaas laadeeshanas rezhiimaa AC-DC un baroshanas pazushanas laikaa kaa DC-AC.
> pienjemsim ka AC-DC efektivitaate ir 90% un DC-AC arii tie pashi 90%. AC-DC-AC gadiijumaa efektivitaate buus 81%. Tad kursh vairaak kilovatstundas kurinaas? Tev kaa inzhenierim (ja taads esi) vajadzeeja iebraukt idejaa no pusvaarda.


 pag, pag.
1. iekaartai noraada lietderiibas koeficientu [un par kopeejo mes runaajaam], nevis kaut ko dala reizinaataajos
2. es runaaju par teemu - kaa Tu peeksnji sajuudzi kopaa relatiivaas meervienibas [kpd] ar absoluutajaam [kW]
3. es taa iisti nesapratu, kaa/kaapeec Tu saliidzini 2 absoluuti virtuaalas lietas.. ir 1.tipa paarveidotaji, kas sevis uztureeshanai nokurina 20W, un DC/AC paarveidotaajs [ja ar 50hz pumpee 230V] kpd buus ap 60%, un ir 2.tipa paarveidotaji, kas sevis uztureeshanai kurina 5W, AC/DC/AC lietderiba ir virs 90%. pie mazam slodzes jaudaam var gadiities, ka 2.tips kurinaas mazaak.. jaaskataas ir konkreti risinaajumi.

inzhenieris? nez, Tev jau jaaveertee..  ::

----------


## sharps

Izklaastiishu vienu saliidzinaajumu ar uudens uzsildiishanas sisteemu.
1. Boileris kuraa pastaaviigi uzturam 50 graadus;
2. Caurpluudes sildiitaajs, kursh uudeni silda tikai tad kad tas nepiecieshams.
Pateereetaajs teiksim labaakajaa gadiijumaa vienreiz dienaa nomazgaas rokas. Kursh uudens sildiishanas princips shinii gadiijumaa lietderiigaaks?
Tad atgriezhamies atpakalj pie UPS. Vai tieshaam ir nepiecieshams taads AC-DC-AC nepaartraukti kurinaat kaut vai ar tiem pashiem 5% vai labaak panjemt to pashu tevis piemineeto 60% ja reiz UPS nostraadaas labaakaa gadiijuma reizi meenesii.

PS gadiijumaa neesi tas pats sauliisha kungs?  ::  tad man vairs nav jaaveertee tavas "inzheniereeshanas" speejas.

----------


## kaspich

nee, es neesmu ne sauliisha, ne meenestinja kungs. un arii nezinu ne vienu, ne otru  :: 

p.s. te teema bija, ka 1.tipa paarveidotaaji deelj savaam konstruktiivajaam iipatniibaam [zems kpd, u.c.] nespes nodroshinaat vairaku stundu [ar lielu akji] sekmiigu darbu 230V pazushanas gadiijumaa. 
ja pamaniiji, es mineeju Ormix nopeerkamos konvertorus [150w, ar labu lietderiibu], + 1 relejs [uz 230], auto akjis un probleema atrisinaata.

p.s. un, ja pareizi atceros, tad sheit teema bija par cirkulacijas suuknjiem, aciimredzot, kam lielaakam kaa tualete/rokas mazgaashana, un, loti iespeejas+apkure+ kaads gaazes/skjeldas vai cita kurinaamaa katls..

----------


## sano

Viss par apkures sūkņiem
http://www.coo.lv/apkures-sukni
Centrālapkures katli,radiatori,sūkņi un boileri
http://www.coo.lv/centralapkure

----------


## paravoziks

Ņemam APC upsi orģināla akumulatora vietā liekam auto,vai traktora akumulatoru un savas 6stundas ka minimums varēsi nebēdāt un mazs oftopics http://content23-foto.inbox.lv/albums174347965/paravoziks/09-10-2011/DSC00028.jpg

----------


## AndrisZ

Un kā būs ar traktora akumulatora uzlādes manegmentu? Vai atkal kaktu variants?  ::

----------


## paravoziks

Tur jau ir visa sāls ja apc upšiem jau lēta gala paši uzregulē lādēšanai nepieciešamo jaudu.

----------


## guguce

Tur tak divpirkstu radiatoriņi iekšā. 
Ne nu lādēs to auto aķi, ne ar ilgi ies. 
Programma tur tā rakstīta, lai nenocepinātu pārveidotāja traņus.

----------

